# 2012 November fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the eleventh and penultimate of this year's monthly comps - as summer species begin reappearing in bags around the country, November is a great month to be a kayak fisherman 8)

The current top 10 on the leader board are:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	1106
2	Solatree	998
3	cheaterparts	977
4	Bertros	964
5	killer	853
6	Grinner	830
7	Kanganoe	823
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	GetSharkd	426

*The November comp will run from Saturday November 3rd until Sunday November 11th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

November monthly comp starts tomorrow peeps - take a photo of your catch (with a measuring device) from the 3rd-11th November for your chance to win a prize from the AKFF sack and get your name up in lights.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Theres a leaderboard??

I am determined to catch a legal/keeper fish this month, lord knows its been a while...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Theres a leaderboard??
> 
> I am determined to catch a legal/keeper fish this month, lord knows its been a while...


Have you thought about moving to Perth ? 
NSW and Queensland haven't worked out.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Davey G said:


> Theres a leaderboard??
> 
> .


I can't believe I'm still in the top ten. I don't reckon I've entered a fish for 6 months.
My excuse is that I can only fish about 4-6 days out of a month due to tides (in my preferred estuary) and they never seem to line up with the fishing comp, or if they do, I'm away or busy.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

2012 leaderboard to date:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	1106
2	Solatree	998
3	cheaterparts	977
4	Bertros	964
5	killer	853
6	Grinner	830
7	Kanganoe	823
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	GetSharkd	426
11	PaulB	425
12	Billpatt	404
13	carnster	381
14	Samboman	347
15	marty75	324
16	MrX	291
17	Keza	281
18	glenelgkiller	217
19	Daveyak	216
20	Nad97	207
21	Kingdan	191
22	Nezevic	167
23	Polylureosis	166
24	gcfisho	143
25	patwah	136
26	Southerly	132
27	Paulthetaffy	127
28	Grant Ashwell	120
29	Ronston	106
30	Actionsurf	100
31	AJD	94
32	Yakatak	89
32	Granpop	88
33	aleg75	87
33	Bruus	87
35	Squidder	85
36	4weightfanatic	83
37	cjbfisher	40
37	Physhopath	40


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

keza said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a leaderboard??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Come to think of it, persons in glass houses... Perth, eh?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 3/11/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic out from Sunnyside beach PPB
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 76 cm -- 5.4Kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: cheap Ebay gear - bait fished - 1/2 a pilly
Conditions : mint 
Other Comments : lower tail edge clipped at weigh in ( tea tree comp )


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

To ask the dumb obvious, it applies to any fish species caught? How is the winner determined?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

goanywhere said:


> To ask the dumb obvious, it applies to any fish species caught? How is the winner determined?


Steve - need to check out Squidder's link 


Squidder said:


> Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

goanywhere said:


> To ask the dumb obvious, it applies to any fish species caught? How is the winner determined?


Thanks for posting the links Andrew 

Basically you catch a fish from your kayak (any species, benchmark scores and the scoring system are detailed in Solatree's link above) during the 9 day comp period each month (generally it's the first Saturday to the second Sunday each month). Submit a photo of the fish on a measuring device, and I'll score it. If you went kayak fishing during the comp period but didn't catch a fish, you score a 'tale of woe' which is worth 40 points. Your score each month counts towards your total - the 3 highest scorers at the end of the year get a prize, and the winner is showered in praise from his fellow competitors. Additionally one prizewinner is drawn randomly from all the entrants each month.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date 9/11/12
Location Kangaroo Island SA
Species bream
Length 39 CM
Tackle 6 lb braid and leader Gulp 2inch minnow
Conditions glassy


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler, Killer. 
Date Caught: 10/11/2012. 
State & location Fish Caught in : QLD , Elimbah Creek. 
Type & size of fish : Grunter , 38cm. 
Tackle/ line/Lure used : Berkley Dropshot 7ft 2inch Rod, Shimano Sienna 1000 FB Reel, 6lb Braid 4lb fc leader, Blade Lure.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught:10/11/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Glenelg
Species Legal Length: 45 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook 83cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TDA Tierra 2-6kg rod, 3000 Shimano Elf with 10lb braid - Red head Diet Mag Minnow
Conditions (optional): calm and warm - beautiful out there.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 11/11/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Livingstons Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 33.5 cm squid
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: $3 lure strikes again


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner
whiting
4/11/2012
jacobs well.
about 34
raider and symetre


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Gcfisho
Flathead 42cm
Gold coast canals
6lb braid and leader
11/11/12


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Last call for entries please dudes, fish caught between the 3rd and 11th are eligible, scoring up tomorrow night.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just finished scoring up the November comp, entries are slowing a bit as we reach the end of the year, but there were still some notable catches in November. Cheater's ripper knobby topped the scoring this month, with Bertros' trophy poo eater also worthy of a mention.

Scores for the month were:

Cheaterparts	152
Bertros	118
Kanganoe	115
Float	112
Killer	109
Solatree	104
Grinner	89
Gcfisho	70

And cumulative scores for the YTD - I have to say it's closer than I thought it would be with one month to go. Float has been a shining beacon of fish catching manliness at the head of the leaderboard for many months now, but with his great snapper Cheater has reduced the lead to less than 100 points. Carryover champ Solatree is in third, closely followed by Bertros. Mucho respect to those at the top of the table who have made a big effort throughout the year to maximise their entries.

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	1218
2	cheaterparts	1129
3	Solatree	1102
4	Bertros	1082
5	killer	962
6	Kanganoe	938
7	Grinner	919
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	GetSharkd	426
11	PaulB	425
12	Billpatt	404
13	carnster	381
14	Samboman	347
15	marty75	324
16	MrX	291
17	Keza	281
18	glenelgkiller	217
19	Daveyak	216
20	gcfisho	213
21	Nad97	207
22	Kingdan	191
23	Nezevic	167
24	Polylureosis	166
25	patwah	136
26	Southerly 132
27	Paulthetaffy	127
28	Grant Ashwell	120
29	Ronston	106
30	Actionsurf	100
31	AJD	94
32	Yakatak	89
33	Granpop	88
34	aleg75	87
34	Bruus	87
35	Squidder	85
36	4weightfanatic	83
37	cjbfisher	40
37	Physhopath	40

*The final comp of the year starts this coming weekend, and will run from December 1st to 9th.*


----------

